# Crazy little beagle



## Garygreybucket (Feb 4, 2009)

I want to start out with that my daughter has a 7month old female, her name is Gabby thats been doing a great job solo hunting rabbits. Well went over to a friends place to see if he has any bunnys running around there and mabey find a shed or two, well started out pretty slow couldnt find a old track or notthing. After zig zagging through his property the dog finnally opens up in the pine trees. I pulled out my garmin astro to see whats going on and yell to my buddy that there hundred yards out and comming are way, just about that time we both noticed the dog made a hard right and was hot on the tail of what appeared to be about a 40 pound coyote. My buddy had a shot gun when they went by him and said he couldnt shoot,the dog was to close I tried to fallow with my open sight 22 pulled the triger when they were out to 70 yards in the hard woods now, no luck. I look down on the astro and watch as they are heading away from us and I guess for a minute I was hoping Gappy would bring the coyote running back by us, then I noticed that she was doing a tight little circle and going back and forth then all I could think of is that the coyote was done playing games and the worst thoughts were going through my head, so we ran as fast as we could toward that direction because now the dog is silent. What a relief to see that beagle lost that coyote on the other side of a wide ditch with running water in it I dont know how I would explane that to the wife and kids. what is funny about this is I have some friends that have coyote dogs and we run them all winter I was just hopping to show them this coyote that the little beagle got on her own but instead chalk it up to a nother miss like the others:lol::lol: after wards we did get on a couple rabbits one holed up the other was just not fast enough


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Wow, sounds like you were extremely lucky.


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

you gotta love the tougher than their size beagles. glad it worked out good for you. too bad you have to break her off coyotes now...

later, dave


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Our first beagle loved to run coyotes.. We made the mistake of killing one over him. It was difficult to break him, but we had to. Coyotes usually run so big, we just didn't have enough land to allow him to continue. Never know when you're gonna jump a yote that takes your dog into the next county.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

There's a guy that comes out to this site that runs beagles (Patch hounds) on coyotes. The way I understand it, is that they're a little bigger & they're pretty aggressive. They run, fight & I beleive kill coyotes.


----------



## Garygreybucket (Feb 4, 2009)

yea I wouldnt have a problem with a beagle running a coyote if I had more than one beagle. I guess I might have to do some sweet talking to the wife about another dog or two.


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

coyotes will make short work of a beagle if it wanted to just be glad it ran instead of fight


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

if you think about it and if you had the gritty big patch beagles it is no difference than hounds running bears. 

sgc, those patches reddog has are big and beautiful. i have not seen them run but last spring when i was at his place i got to see them in person. heck, my patch hound weighs in at about 32 pounds last i checked. he is under 15 inches though. 

later, dave


----------

